# Why use a boppy to nurse?



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

The last couple years, I have seen more and more use of pillows or boppys to have the baby lay horizontal to feed. Has this become the given way to nurse?

What happen to the old fashioned way of cradling your baby? The bobby or other support doesn't seem to be very conducive to out-of-the-house feeing or looking your baby in the eyes as they eat.

ETA: I'm actually thinking more of something like this where you aren't really holding the baby to eat. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2574807

ETA: Thanks for all the input!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I really like the Boppy (or other support pillow) for nursing, especially newborns.







I'm not sure where you get the idea that it would interfere with nursing outside the home or making eye contact--it just helps prevent back strain and aids in positioning. You're still cradling your baby, it's just that your arm has somewhere to rest so you're not having to support the weight all the time.

ETA: I don't think the proper use of a Boppy has you position the baby horizontally--you should still be belly-to-belly to get proper latch.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

I needed support when I was recovering from a c-section. Also, some women tense their shoulders too much when learning to breastfeed, which discourages milk let-down. The pillow makes it easier to relax your arms and shoulders. I think the boppy can help when you're still trying to figure out positioning and latch, but it becomes pretty obtrusive after that.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I used a boppy and still cradled my baby. It was a strain on my back to hold him up to my breast without anything to rest him against. I used it until he was big enough to sit in my lap and still get a proper latch.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never seen anyone use the Boppy to prop the baby up sans holding. I've only seen it as a support for the cradle hold. It helps the shoulders and back for the marathon nursing sessions and it also really helps when you've had a c-section. We use it for the first few months then phase it out. I have lightning fast nurslings but I could see how it would still be useful for holding heavy babies for long nursing sessions.


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont use it that much during the day, but at night when the baby is trying to go to sleep, he won't settle down unless I'm laying down with him (which I dont want to do, because I want my computer time) or using the boppy. It's just a tool, no different than a carrier/sling or anything else like that. Also I do still snuggle him even when on the boppy, if anything it makes it easier for me to do that.


----------



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

ditto to most of the responses. The boppy...or any support pillow for that matter, is really to support you holding the baby. Even with #2 I still really needed it to nurse comfortably when he was newborn. After a few months, I don't need it anymore but I would highly recommend getting some kind of support pillow for the beginning.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

I used the boppy as a pillow to sit on so my stitches didn't hurt so much. It never worked for me for nursing. I do have a small, roll shaped pillow that I sometimes used to support my elbow/arm while nursing. Never needed any thing while out and about.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Agreed. I held my baby in the exact same position that I would have, only his weight (which was substantial!) was supported. This meant a lot less discomfort/scooting around, breaking-the-latch-to-reposition for us. I think the idea probably IS old-fashioned, just the material has changed (couldn't you just see some inventive ancestor mother doing this with balled up hay, hide, or other soft but substantial item?!?)







Oh, and I never traveled with a pillow. It was an at-home luxury. But then, I didn't go that many places with my little nursling anyway, and the support pillow was only useful to us to about 6 months...


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

My arms ache if they don't have support, so I either bring baby up to boob level over my arms, or use pillows to prop my arms up.

The nursing cushion that I love, though, is the My Brest Friend. The name is goofy, but the product is awesome.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I would have quit nursing DS1 if we hadn't found the My Brest Friend pillow. We were having positioning problems that were fixed instantly by the pillow. The first time I nursed pain free was after I sent DH out to buy formula and he came home with the pillow instead (oh thank you anonymous lactivist in the baby aisle at Walmart who talked DH into it!). Also, it was way more portable than the 8 regular pillows I was piling around me to try to get him into position.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Maybe when you've actually nursed a baby, you'll change your tune. I'd much rather save my neck/back then contort myself nursing the babe. In public, I cross the opposite leg to elevate the babe.

If we're talking about what doesn't work out of the house, what about nursing lying down in bed? During the distractable months (still there with 10mo ds) that's how he nurses best and out of the house nursing is tricky, you know since I can't drag the queen size bed with me.

When dd1 was in the NICU after she was born, the pillow you linked to actually was a great help as it took a long while to get her to latch and stay latched. I think both of us would have been a lot more frustrated without that.

Of course the boppy pillow is also useful for sitting, tummy time or amusing your toddlers.

I wouldn't say it was an absolute necessity, but definitely useful in my opinion.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
... after I sent DH out to buy formula and he came home with the pillow instead (oh thank you anonymous lactivist in the baby aisle at Walmart who talked DH into it!).

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

back in the olden days (13 years ago) I used a pillow to help while nursing.
Hey when your babies ate all the time like all three of mine and little porkers a pillow or boppy is great.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i only used my boppy for breastfeeding for about 3 weeks. it really helped to support DD in the football hold. it was the only position that didnt hurt during day 9 thru 14. after that i used it for my own head.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I could not get my baby's latch right without using the boppy. It was absolutely a life saver for me for her first 3 weeks. After we found our rhythm I stopped using it to nurse. Now she just hangs out on it while DH plays with her or while I'm on the computer she sits next to me and we "talk".


----------



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I would have quit nursing DS1 if we hadn't found the My Brest Friend pillow. We were having positioning problems that were fixed instantly by the pillow. The first time I nursed pain free was after I sent DH out to buy formula and he came home with the pillow instead (oh thank you anonymous lactivist in the baby aisle at Walmart who talked DH into it!). Also, it was way more portable than the 8 regular pillows I was piling around me to try to get him into position.

Aww, ok I'm definetly getting some pg over-emotional thing going on, that made me all teary eyed.

Quote:

LionessMomi only used my boppy for breastfeeding for about 3 weeks. it really helped to support DD in the football hold. it was the only position that didnt hurt during day 9 thru 14. after that i used it for my own head.
Yes, it makes a great pillow for me too!


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

last time I admit it was out of laziness to not use my arm muscles as much---however with this baby i am having HORRIBLE numb arm issue and PAIN---i would almost drop my dd without help.

I use the boppy to help prop my arm---however I still use an arm. I lOVE it!


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I used my Boppy for a looong time with DD and DS2. I bet I was still carrying it to LLL with me at 10 months old!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I still use out boppy when I nurse at home. I don't need it, but it does make it easier. With my huge boobs, in the beginning I needed it to balance dd on while I supported my boob and positioned her head. Now the boppy just makes it easier to nak.

Like a pp when I'm out and about I either cross my foot over my knee and use my leg to help support dd or I sit cross legged on the floor and put dd in my lap. One good thing about having big droopy boobs is that they hang into my lap and it's not hard to get dd to them when I sit.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We found the Boppy quite comfortable, and without it my arms got very tired while she was marathon nursing somedays.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I had no problems making eye contact and holding my child while using the boppy. I used it for around 10 months.


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

I loved my Boppy...I have to hold my breast when I nurse and having the pillow to raise baby up a little higher is much easier on my back.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeccaSue1029* 
I loved my Boppy...I have to hold my breast when I nurse and having the pillow to raise baby up a little higher is much easier on my back.









:

My breasts are very large. I get easily overwhelmed with them...I can't imagine how my little one felt.









I used the boppy to prop the baby up while I held my breast to his mouth. We also used it for about 10 months. I also used pillows, blankets, stuffed animals. Whatever was around at the time.

Now he just pushes and pulls the breast around to fit his many contortionist feedings.


----------



## MamaEli (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristyDi* 

Like a pp when I'm out and about I either cross my foot over my knee and use my leg to help support dd or I sit cross legged on the floor and put dd in my lap. One good thing about having big droopy boobs is that they hang into my lap and it's not hard to get dd to them when I sit.









That would be me, too. But I never got the hang of the boppy. Instead, a sofa cushion works for me. Like,the little ones that sit on the couch for decoration. They're thin and firm and prop up the babe just right. If we ever get rid of the couch, the little pillows stay.....because I'm still trying to talk DH into #4 in a few more years.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I used my boppy almost every time I nursed when DS was really little - it really did help with positioning a TON. Now I use it when DS is tired because he can comfortably fall asleep and sleep on there for a while before I go and lay him down. I definetly don't think it hinders out-of-the-house nursing, just makes in-the-house waay easier/comfier for everyone involved. We still use the boppy a couple times a day, but its definetly not 'needed'


----------



## takasmom (Mar 16, 2007)

There is a lot of junk out there they try to market for new moms but boppy is not one of them!

Totally useful for positioning, saved my shoulders and neck that were in major major pain from toting baby, bag and gear everywhere, and cosleeping.

Added bonuses: It is a good tummy time prop when you LO isn't quite ready to be flat on the floor. Also we use it now (5 mo) to spot him from behind while he practices sitting up.


----------



## trillian11 (Apr 13, 2008)

I started out with the Boppy and now use the "brest friend" the OP pictured, and I love it. It offers great support not only for my arms, but also for my LO, and works well for the football hold. It's also great when Charlie needs to both eat and sleep, but I'm not ready to lie down myself -- it's a firm, stable enough platform that he stays comfy on me.


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh, I'll add, I also had the My Brest Friend pillow, and while it was VERY comfy, it was a pain to always have to wrap the back part around, and I hated hearing the velcro all the time


----------



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to add my 36weeker was also in the NICU and had feeding problems. I already had the boppy but switched to "My Brest Friend" after using it in a meeting with a lactation consultant. It's wonderful! It's what I would buy for anyone planning to BF.

It is entirely possible for someone to feed without it. But if you could use the help- take the help!

My baby is now 6 months and I don't use either pillow any more. I LOVE nursing lyind down! It is the best thing ever! I've passed on the Brest Friend and the boppy gets used for sitting support or as a really big horseshoe by my oldest.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My LO was 9lbs at birth. My friend had an 11lbder. We both used pillows extensively when they were really young... otherwise your arm felt like it was going to fall off!


----------



## Melaine (May 17, 2008)

Ditto to all the praise....I prefered MBF as OP linked over the Boppy, but both got used extensively for breastfeeding, then later for bottle-feeding (preemies never really got the hang of nursing). it pretty much just holds your arms up while you arms hold the baby, and help you relax.


----------



## Koloe (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebugsmom* 
I used the boppy as a pillow to sit on so my stitches didn't hurt so much.

That was very necessary for me with the 3rd degree tear my DD gave me. Not to mention I had really bad pregnancy induced carpel tunnel that didn't go away completely until DD was about 9 months old. So I needed support early on so I didn't drop her because my hands/wrists didn't work right and were not up to her marathon nursing sessions.


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my boppy and in fact I take it with me most of the time. (not to the grocery store and stuff but anytime i'm going to be at someones house). it not only makes positioning a breeze and provides suppport, but provides an easy cover for your tummy and sides when you lift your shirt. i hate hassling with a blanket. love it!

to save money (and make personal, fun covers) you can get the bare naked boppy and download a free cover pattern and sew up your own. (Versus 10$ a pop for retail ones). My mom is sewing me different ones, jersey for warm weather so far, but she's going to do fleece for cooler weather now.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I use it because with my very large breast, I had a hard time supporting a newborn and holding my breast when nursing. The Boppy makes it easier since it help lift DD up. Now I use it because it is easer on my back. It is a lifesaver for me when using the football hold. I still hold my baby and I have no problem nursing her without it when I'm out.


----------



## Montana Mom (Jun 24, 2004)

I tried a boppy with my babies and they just didnt like it!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just an FYI to anyone looking to get a Boppy or a My Brest Friend, I got a Boppy for $8 and a My Brest Friend for $6.50 at "Once Upon a Child" (baby consignment shop). The covers come right off and can be washed, or you can buy a replacement cover for waaayyy less than the cost of a new stinkin' pillow. And if you're handy with a sewing machine, I bet you could make some nice covers for next to nothing.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Well there is no possible way for me to use cradle hold. My boob would smother him, I am a 38G. What I have done with nb's is use the boppy, one hand holding my boob and one cradling baby's head. It made bfing so much easier. Now I just use a pillow under ds's head because he needs to nurse in an upright position due to reflux.


----------



## Annie-76 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heres some article about baby nursing pillows...If that helps anybody


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

My nursing pillow was invaluable to me when my baby was small. It was an ecobaby nursing pillow, I loved it. Here's a link to a nursing pillow that I think is great. http://www.belly-fish.com/ Although I have never used it I met the creators at a natural baby expo a few months back. They were all young mothers who wanted a portable nursing pillow and some added privacy. You can chose to use the cover or not. It can become so compact, I will definitely get one of these next time around.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Haven't read all the posts but I liked my Boppy. I got 2 hand me down. I didn't always use them. SOmetimes I just crossed my legs and used them. My rocker had wooden arms (we got it for free, i wouldn't have picked this one) so I needed something as a cushion.

At work, we use regular pillows or MBF unless moms bring their own Boppy's. Most moms do fine with reg. pillows.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DS is 9 months and I still use mine every time we nurse, except while in bed. I don't have to hunch over and it saves straining my arms. Why not use it? I am still holding him in the same position as I do when I don't use it while out of the house. I love my boppy, and so does ds. He will not fall asleep for a nap (if not in bed) without it. He gets to relax while he nurses since he is not trying to stay in an optimal position, the boppy does it for him.







It also free's a hand if I want to NAK or read a book or eat or whatever while nursing. THAT is quite handy when you go through growth spurts and all they do is nurse..... I don't have the ability to nurse in a sling where no arms are required, but would do it in a second if I was able to figure it out. Baby is still snuggled close, so again, why not? You can still interact with them.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

For me, personally-- I have very small breasts. Once the babies could hold their own heads up and support themselves a bit, we didn't need a pillow. But before then, if I had to support the baby and hold him/her all the way up where my boobs are, for the amount of time a newborn nurses, I would have had constantly sore, achy arms.

And even a boppy wasn't enough for tandem nursing in the newborn days-- I needed two boppies, two bed pillows, and two rolled up blankets to make it work.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

I think I used my Boppy multiple times every day for about a year. Until dd was comfortable nursing sitting up, it just made things so much easier and more comfortable. I love my Boppy so much, I will keep it just for all the happy memories.


----------



## cocopop (Jun 3, 2006)

I like my boppy but a regular throw pillow works just as well.

I use my boppy more to lay him upright on.

Kim


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I use a boppy at the beginning for arm support...I am holding 100% of baby's weight and then lean on the boppy to support my arms. But once we have nursing down pat, I still use it...so I can let go and have one hand free. For whatever reason, my babes and I haven't been great at cradle hold nursing - we do cross cradle, which ties up both my hands. Once babe is bigger (like now), I can get him latched on, keep one hand supporting my boob (this hand can be taken away for short periods but I try to keep it there as it seems to encourage latch to stay good) and then use boppy instead of my other hand to support babe. This frees up that hand to drink a glass of water, read a book etc. However, we only use the boppy in the living room, everywhere else in the house we just use whatever pillow is within reach.


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

The boppy is also the perfect shape to sit on after delivery. Takes pressure off the sore areas if you KWIM.


----------



## Bromache (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetdaughter* 
My nursing pillow was invaluable to me when my baby was small. It was an ecobaby nursing pillow, I loved it. Here's a link to a nursing pillow that I think is great. http://www.belly-fish.com/ Although I have never used it I met the creators at a natural baby expo a few months back. They were all young mothers who wanted a portable nursing pillow and some added privacy. You can chose to use the cover or not. It can become so compact, I will definitely get one of these next time around.

Okay, now THAT is cool!!









I'll chime in and agree -- nursing pillows are your best friend in those first weeks/months. Even now, I use a folded up comforter (he's too big for the boppy anymore) to save my back. He's also more comfortable too -- I noticed he had a hard time falling asleep just on my lap between outgrowing the pillow and trying the comforter. Now, no problem!


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

saved me some back strain. Great for putting around behind new sitter-uppers, too.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
The last couple years, I have seen more and more use of pillows or boppys to have the baby lay horizontal to feed. Has this become the given way to nurse?

What happen to the old fashioned way of cradling your baby? The bobby or other support doesn't seem to be very conducive to out-of-the-house feeing or looking your baby in the eyes as they eat.

ETA: I'm actually thinking more of something like this where you aren't really holding the baby to eat. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=2574807


You use the boppy to support your arms while cradling your baby. There is no less interaction with or without the boppy. Its just comfort for mama.

And I've used both the boppy and a brest friend pillow like the one you posted. They are very similar in use. You still hold your baby with both pillows.

(I haven't read the whole three pages, so I apologize if this thread has taken another turn.







)


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Um I wouldn't have succeeded without my boppy. In those first few weeks, I do take my boppy with me.

It saved me a lot of back pain.

I don't see how they would be less eye contact. It brings the baby closer to me than I could support with just my arms, preventing me from hunching over and hurting my back.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have big/long boobs and I found the Boppy actually brought DD up too high - I just used a regular throw pillow or crossed my legs.


----------



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeccaSue1029* 
Oh, I'll add, I also had the My Brest Friend pillow, and while it was VERY comfy, it was a pain to always have to wrap the back part around, and I hated hearing the velcro all the time









Me too









I switched to the Boppy at 3mo & was sooooo happy. I am still using it at 10mo. I totally use it to support dd so I can NAK while she takes her endless boobie naps. She gets plenty of eye contact & I can stroke her w/my non-typing hand. There is nothing non-snuggly or non-AP about a Boppy--if anything, it helped me deal w/having a baby who would not be put down to nap. I'd like to see someone hold a baby unsupported for 2 hours at a time, several times a day.

I have zero issues NIP.


----------



## mleavell (Jan 29, 2005)

More big boobies here. In the beginning I used the Boppy or My Breast Friend (I had both) to hold the baby while I held my boob with one hand and his head with the other. I also used the MBF pillow in the early months as support when I stood and rocked him in a dark bathroom with the blower on to help him sleep. It took a little pressure off my back.

I still use the Boppy while nursing him in the Lazy Boy recliner in his room. It helps free up my hands. He is 20 months.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback! It was really helpful. I'll have to look into one


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

my sis gave me hers a few wks back and its awesome. hes more comfy as am i. we do belly to belly mostly.. and i do cradle him.

i think its a little poopy you think those of us who boppy dont look into our babies eyes or get the same bonding







thats just not so


----------



## bluehairedwoman (Sep 3, 2008)

my chiro said it's a must in the early weeks of BFing. i was having major back problems, especially before healing from my C-sect.

another fan here of my breast friend.... you can fasten it around your body too, which is helpful to carry a sleeping baby to bed (holding baby firmly of course) without moving him/her too much.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I posted a while ago about using a boppy because I just couldn't figure out why so many people liked it. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...654&highlight=

I got some great responses and ended up using mine quite a bit. I use it mostly to support my arms so they don't tire when I cradle DD for long nursing sessions. Then, if she falls asleep in my arms and I don't want to move her I'll sometimes slowly slide my arms out and rest her directly on the boppy so I have my hands free to have computer time.

So, the way I use it, if anything it increases the time we spend touching and snuggling because my arms don't tire and then when I might otherwise put her down she can be snuggling against me while I type.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
I posted a while ago about using a boppy because I just couldn't figure out why so many people liked it. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...654&highlight=

I got some great responses and ended up using mine quite a bit. I use it mostly to support my arms so they don't tire when I cradle DD for long nursing sessions. Then, if she falls asleep in my arms and I don't want to move her I'll sometimes slowly slide my arms out and rest her directly on the boppy so I have my hands free to have computer time.

So, the way I use it, if anything it increases the time we spend touching and snuggling because my arms don't tire and then when I might otherwise put her down she can be snuggling against me while I type.

Yup, it supports your arms while you're holding the baby. I loved mine when Caleb was little and nursed for what seemed like hours at a time. Especially when he'd fall asleep.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeccaSue1029* 
Oh, I'll add, I also had the My Brest Friend pillow, and while it was VERY comfy, it was a pain to always have to wrap the back part around, and I hated hearing the velcro all the time









I have the one in the link, the green soft fuzzy one, and they are made now to have a quick release buckle, so you can undo it after baby falls asleep without the huge ripping of velcro sound! I never messed with the velcro once I got it set for me; I always used the buckle. I DID get sick of putting it on and doing up the buckle, but I was always picking a side to put it on, because I had to do the football hold for the first few months, and therefore I was not using it quite right. It worked great for that, tho, even tho I probably beat it up a bit. I loved that I could get support for DD being on my side, b/c I have big boobs and needed one hand to hold my boob and one to keep her tucked against me on the pillow. I have no idea how I could have managed nursing her without it! There is no way I could have just held her. I guess I missed out on that experience, but I think lots of moms in the world don't get it either, if they have big boobs!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i had the my brest friend and bad latch issues and a very hard start to breastfeeding. the brest friend contributed to the frustration, as it was ridiculously tough getting positioned every time with the new baby. i did better with just a plain old pillow, and which i still use today. i got rid of the brest friend.


----------



## ShadowLark (Aug 8, 2008)

I used the My Brest Friend at a nursing mom's chat - LOVED it! But usually, I just hunched over.








Now she's HUGE!







The cradle hold works just fine.


----------



## JoyfulMom84 (Apr 22, 2008)

NAK
the my brest friend nursing pillow was a life saver in the early weeks of DD's life. Breastfeeding did NOT come naturally for us, and the only position I could get her to latch in was the cross cradle hold...And because my millk flowed so fast she was pulling off the breast consantly, so I was constantly re latching her! Also my breasts were HUGE and awkward in the early weeks and DD's mouth was so small that I had to support my breast and my baby, my wrists and arms would have fallen off if it weren't for that wonderful pillow! I personally hated the boppy for breastfeeding it slipped constantly...But the my brest friend was awesome. I cradled my baby when I could during nursing...But in the early weeks when breastfeeding was most intense I figured anything that helped me get milk in her was fine by me... Once she was 6 weeks or so I didn't need the nursing pillow anymore, and we haven't needed it since, but with the next baby I will be using it anytime we're not nursing laying down!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

i still use a boppy and mine is 4.5 mos... when i go out to a restaurant i bring it with me! lol! love it. i can also nurse in the wrap or sling, or i *can* nurse just in arms but i find a carrier or nursing pillow better.

the my breast friend is nice but i too dont get the wrap around and buckle thing... like do they think that every 4 hours we have a formal sit down and nurse? or what? mine nurses a minute here, ten minutes there. i have gottten really good at chucking the strap around me with one hand so it's out of the way. but i got a simple boppy at sally anne for $2 and now the breast friend stays in the car.


----------



## mchalehm (Feb 5, 2007)

My 2.5 month boy is already over 15 lbs---my Boppy just helps me support that weight, since he is not mobile enough to help position himself very much. I've used it since he was born. When I'm out, I don't use it. But he's mostly in my Moby Wrap then.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I tried a boppy for my first baby. It was too short for me. I'm kind of long in the torso. I also got a brest friend and it was better, but still too short. I've gone without pillows since my oldest was around a month old. I can see how they'd be useful for some moms but they weren't helpful for me.


----------

